

If Lennon & McCartney designed an app... - jonsteiman
http://www.jonathansteiman.com/1/post/2013/03/spottahs-redesign-dissected.html

======
michaelpinto
When I read stuff like this I often think that people just don't understand
what the Beatles did — and the Beatles were more than Lennon & McCartney, but
two other band mates and an entire team behind them who were themselves
talented. But to get into Beatles territory you have to have spent a few years
at the top of your field, and then create a breakthrough product that
redefines the field (in their case it was the concept album). So yes this case
study of a redesign (really a facelift) looks good, but it hardly redefines
the medium.

